# Morreu na hora



## vitor boldrin

Como traduzir essa sentença para o inglês?

A polícia australiana matou ele com uma descarga elétrica usando 4 armas taser que o matou na hora.


----------



## Tony100000

Eu traduziria algo como:

The Australian police killed him right away with an electric discharge from 4 tasers.

Presumo que "na hora" signifique "logo; imediatamente".


----------



## Lua Laranja

Outra opção:

_The Australian police shot him dead with 4 Tasers_


----------



## vitor boldrin

Bom eu traduzi assim:

The australian poilice tasered him 4 times at the same time killed him instantly.


----------



## guihenning

"shot him dead" parece-me o mais comum a ser dito em EN (US)


----------



## Tony100000

vitor boldrin said:


> Bom eu traduzi assim:
> 
> The australian poilice tasered him 4 times at the same time killed him instantly.



at the same time - ao mesmo tempo (expressão que não estava na frase em português)

Independentemente da coisa, mudaria um pouco a frase:

The Australian police tasered him 4 times at the same time, killing him instantly.


----------



## gvergara

...killed him on the spot?


----------



## vitor boldrin

Essa sentença é certa?

The police fired four taser at him until he died.
The police shot him until he died.


----------



## Tony100000

Não vejo problema algum nos exemplos com a excepção de "taser" que tem de aparecer no plural.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Então tasers


----------



## donbeto

Taser é um verbo também. Alem disso, prefiero "instantly". Então:

Australian police tasered him four times, killing him instantly.

E sim, "shot him dead" me parece de EEUU tambem. Melhor "shot and killed". Police shot and killed a 20 year old man ...


----------



## vitor boldrin

Até ele morrer não fica legal traduzi-lo?
Como vc traduziria?
until he died.
to he died.


----------



## Tony100000

"To he died" não faz sentido.
"Until he died" não é errado dizer. Está correcto. Mas pronto, o mais normal seria "shot / tasered, etc. him dead", principalmente nos EUA.

No entanto, atrevo-me a dizer, sem 100% de certeza que, usando "until" indica que a pessoa continuava a ser alvejada até morrer. Ao passo que, "shot him dead", por exemplo, indica que a pessoa morreu por ter sido alvejada, não indicando que morreu por ter sido constantemente alvejada até perder os sentidos. Poderia ter morrido 5 min após ter sofrido o disparo.


----------



## donbeto

Concordo com o que escreveu Tony10000. Contudo, não se diz "Police shot him until he died", nem provavelmente "Police shot him dead", mas "Police shot to death ...".


----------



## Tony100000

I appreciate your comment, Donbeto.  I wasn't 100% sure about it. Nonetheless, if you google "shot him until he died", for example, you'll see many examples of where that is possible. Perhaps this kind of expression is not used in Canada?


----------



## vitor boldrin

Tony100000 said:


> I appreciate your comment, Donbeto.  I wasn't 100% sure about it. Nonetheless, if you google "shot him until he died", for example, you'll see many examples of where that is possible. Perhaps this kind of expression is not used in Canada?



Por favor resposta da pesquisa de shot him until he died.


----------



## Tony100000

Tens aqui um exemplo em que "shot him until he died" é usado. No entanto, tive a fazer umas perguntas e parece que muita gente não acha comum falar desta maneira. Uma das formas mais naturais seria "shot him to death", como disse o Donbeto anteriormente. Muito provavelmente esta expressão é limitada a poucas regiões da fala. Aliás, este documento tem uma expressão gramatical da diferença destas duas formas, mas parece que não tem muito fundamento.


----------



## donbeto

Sim, "shot him until he died" sempre implica mais que uma bala, e que o homen morreu nesse momento. Seria entendido, mas não soaria tão natural quanto "shot him to death" ou "shot and killed".


----------

